# Within The Creator Resides



## pk70 (Mar 2, 2008)

WITHIN THE CREATOR RESIDES


Satguru Nanak starts Japji Sahib with a possible definition of our Creator in very powerful words “ekonkar, satnaam, karta purkh, nirbhao nirvair, akaal murt, ajuni swembh gurparsad"meaning there is only one Creator, only His existence is true, He is the only Creator, He is without fear and without enmity, he is beyond death and birth , self Extent. Can be realized with Guru’s grace. By studying Sree Guru Granth Sahib, a Sikh also learns that the Creator is known as the Infinite but HIS presence in His creation can be experienced with a disciplined state of mind. Satguru guides the Sikhs to experience HIM within. For this, one needs to be ready to overcome all negative (primal) forces known as ego, anger, lust, deep attachment and greed, which trigger continuous ups and downs in the human mind. In Gurbani, nothing is as important as the love developed for the Creator, all the rest seen and enjoyed are of no use for coupling the soul with the almighty. Stress is given on not only battling the five negative forces but also changing the attitudes towards His creation. The attitude based on the five negative forces must be changed to be ready for God. A Sikh takes helps from the Guru to achieve the goal:
“ Gur kahya sakar kamavo.
Gur ki karni kahe dhavo “ ONKAR Mehla 1
Guru leads the Sikhs to a way that helps to have victory over the five forces. When a Sikh realizes that the Creator who is beyond death and birth can be experienced within if Guru said advice is made base for living; he/she is elevated even before the experience occurs because as per Guru’s advice, he/she gets ready to abandon everything that can cause obstacles in the way of God’s experience. It is needed to have a strong urge to experience The Almighty; if the urge is weak, there are chances that the souls can be dragged down to illusions, which distract us from the Guru said goal. Satguru makes it very clear in Mlaar Rag:
“ parr dara parr dhann parr lobha haomai bikhai bikaar
dusht bhao tajj nind parayee kaam krodh chandaar.
Mehal me baithe APPAR APAAR.
Malaar Mehla 1 SGGS 1255
 To have a mind concentrated on Prabh ji, the elimination of negative forces within is very necessary. A mind set for others spouses and money leads to destruction. The habit of criticizing behind one’s back and harboring anger become ones own enemy. They must be won over because within the body resides the Creator. Basically, these negative forces are hindrances in achieving the Guru-said goal because it becomes impossible to be in love with HIM while indulging in vices and giving in to these negative forces. Sahib says:
Sbahi salah jinni dhiayea ikk mann
Soyee poore sah, vakhtai uppr larh gye “
Maajh Ki Vaar Mehla 1
The mind must have single minded concentration on Him 
When a choice is made and the decision to follow Guru’s teaching is taken, a Sikh, armed with Guru- Inspiration, feels that God’s experience is inevitable. How close one can go in achieving the goal depends on the battle with the hindering forces.  Satgur declares:
“ me TUJH bin awar n bhavayee, Tu bhave sukh hoyee “ Sri Rag Mehla 1 (61) 
With that state of mind, nothing is more important than Prabh, no one appeals to heart but HIM..The Creator brings peace to heart. There should no place in heart for any other power but HIM. Being absorbed in HIS love, thinking about HIM, and dreaming of HIM brings everlasting joy. This is the kind of state of mind Satguru wants a Sikh to develop. For anyone who longs to see HIM, Sahib further clarifies:
“darsan ki pyaas jis narr hoye 
ekt rachai, parhar doye 
Basant Mehla 1 SGGS 1190
It is very important to remember that love for HIM and keeping undisturbed concentration on HIM should become a permanent part of life. A Sikh should not harbor an illusion that The Creator can be on his/her side by doing charity works, by sitting alone in meditation, singing religious songs, practicing Yog, doing pilgrimage, becoming a naked sadhu in search of HIM, fighting with bravery, or becoming very polite and humble. Satguru says that HE is pleased only if HIS Naam simran is done with high gravity of sincerity. 

“na bheejai ragi naadi bed
n bheejai surti gyani jog
na bheejai sogi kitai roj
na bheejai roopi maali rang
na bheejai tirath bhavya nang
na bheejai daati kitai punn
na bheejai bahir baithya sunn
na bheejai bherh mreh bhirh soor
 na bheejai kete hovai dhoorh
lekha likhya mann ke bhaye
Nanak bheejai SACHE Naaye
Slok Mehla 1 Rag sarg ki var Mehla 4  SGGS 1237

So there is no place for showing off in Gurmat at all, because HE is pleased only with NAAM simran,which is also stated as a complete involvement with the Creator. Conditioning of mind to just do something can take away the real purpose of that act.
Naam Simran can only be done if the mind is set up for HIM only. If the mind is still divided with other diversions, longings and urges, Sahib in a simple way asserts that experiencing The Almighty becomes difficult; read the following shabad in Ram Kli:
“ jitt dar vasseh kwan dar kahyai, dara bheetr dar kwan lahai.
Jis dar karn fira udasi so dar koyee aye kahai.
Kin bidh sagar tryai
Jivtyan n mryai (Rahao)
Dukh darwaja , roh rakhwala aasa andesa doye patt jrhe
Maya jall khayee pani ghar baadhya satt kai asan PURKH rahai-2
Kinte nama ant na janya tum sar nahin awr HARE
Oocha nahin kehna man meh rehna aappe jane aap kre-3
Jab aasa andesa tab hee, kionkr EK kahai
Aasa bheetr rahai nirasa tao Nanak EK milai-4
In bidh sagr taryai. Jivtyan eon maryai –1 Rahao dooja
Ram Kli Mehla 1 SGGS 877
 Here Satguru echoes questions about The Creator and then answers them. Who can show the place where HE resides? What are the obstacles in the way and how these obstacles can be removed permanently? Who can find that hidden place where HE resides and some one who knows should tell me because I am also searching HIM, and enduring pains of separation from HIM? There is an assertion that after death we will meet HIM but how can we meet HIM while being alive? Guru states that sorrow and pain serve as a door—which has been closed by hope, fantasy and fear and is being guarded by anger. Before the door, a deep trench of Maya triggering vices of different kinds exists. Behind the door, The Almighty resides.  HE has thousands of names to call by, yet it’s very hard to know HIM and there is no one equal to HIM. It is not advisable to argue about The Infinite, it is better to stay tuned to HIM, as HE knows what He does. What should we do then? Empower ourselves with love for HIM and stay above hopes and desires? Of course, because when they are there,HIMh sorrow, pain and fear exist. Their existence makes it difficult to love HIM heartedly. 
       Let’s say that while living in a world filled with hopes and fantasies, a decision is taken to stay indifferent to these hopes and fantasies, and instead keep all concentration single-mindedly on HIM. The result is that all hopes and pains become ineffective. In this state of mind, one watches the world’s script in play without involving in its distractions. Any thing that comes this way--happiness or sorrow--is considered HIS gift as none can hit the balanced mind tuned to HIM. This is also known as the elimination of distracting forces. This will lead us to experience HIM while living. After having said that I must make it clear that Satguru doesn’t ask Sikhs to stop working and perform responsibilities.
In very clear words Guru advises to work hard and share the earning with the needy. If a Sikh is on a job, it should be done diligently, if a Sikh is in a business, responsibility of the business should be taken carefully; however, never allow ego, greed, anger, lust and attachment should take over the soul. Rituals and showing off any kind will not help us in getting closer to HIM. A Sikh must come out of the dark illusions and be faithful to HIM with a heart engraved completely with love for HIM. Any between situations shall bear no fruits.

PS  This article was published before with a little different form in SR. My aim to write this article was to ask Sikhs to explore this aspect of Gurbani so that “ mehl me baithe agam apaar” can become our realistic goal. We know we suffer from many shortcomings that serve as a wall between Him and us. Any mistake if occurred during typing Please forgive

HAR bisrat sda khuari M-5
Pk70.


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 2, 2008)

pk70 said:


> It is very important to remember that love for HIM and keeping undisturbed concentration on HIM should become a permanent part of life. A Sikh should not harbor an illusion that The Creator can be on his/her side by doing charity works, *by sitting alone in meditation, singing religious songs*, practicing Yog, doing pilgrimage, becoming a naked sadhu in search of HIM, fighting with bravery, or becoming very polite and humble. Satguru says that *HE is pleased only if HIS Naam simran is done with high gravity of sincerity.*


 

Since I am one of those interested in doing naam simran I wish to ask for further guidance - how to start so that we have sincerity. I have some idea of what sincerity but not entirely. 

Maybe a parable/short story could fit in this explanation. Anyone, please assist.


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 2, 2008)

Aad Ji,

Shesh Naag is like a fairy-tale - when one is told a fairy-tale one's self finds an escape route from the clutches of the mind. So it does serve its purpose in a certain way but is a very temporary escape.. 

A friend who last visited me told me that everybody has this hunger/thirst within to be fulfilled. But he fell short of explaining how to fulfill it. SGGS is full of verses and verses but some how I'm still at a loss in fulfilling this thirst. 

Your point about the sound current is good. If one does hear this sound current but feels that this sound current is not talking 'my' language, what should one do ? By this I mean that the subtleness of the Anhad Naad could be a dissappointment for someone who expected to meet the Lord with a big bang.


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 2, 2008)

Ok then I will delete it. No problem. You asked for a parable, and I gave you one. 

No problem as I said.


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 2, 2008)

Aad Ji,

Your second post is inspiring. Looks like we were posting at the same time. Please don't erase anything. It's beautiful. 

~ Santokh Singh ~


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 2, 2008)

Too late. Gone! For the best, veer ji, since none of it was gurmat anyway. :wink:


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 2, 2008)

It's ok Aad Ji,

I did get a glimpse of the writings. Maybe you can provide the link again, it will do.


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 2, 2008)

namjap said:


> Aad Ji,
> 
> Shesh Naag is like a fairy-tale - when one is told a fairy-tale one's self finds an escape route from the clutches of the mind. So it does serve its purpose in a certain way but is a very temporary escape..
> 
> ...



I found a big conversation about this on the net last night -- maybe 50 different ways to meditate and do simran within Sikhi. But once again, I am reluctant to post this information. Because the next thing that will happen is people will get argumentative. What good is that? It is like throwing someone a beach towel, they come in from the ocean all wet, and then they complain because they don't like the color of the towel. 

All I can say is the Google search engine is pretty rich with information. But in the end we are the elephant and we have to believe that He will hear our plea.


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 2, 2008)

namjap said:


> Aad Ji,
> 
> Shesh Naag is like a fairy-tale - when one is told a fairy-tale one's self finds an escape route from the clutches of the mind. So it does serve its purpose in a certain way but is a very temporary escape..
> 
> ...



I found a big conversation about this on the net last night -- maybe 50 different ways to meditate and do simran within Sikhi. But once again, I am reluctant to post this information. Because the next thing that will happen is people will get argumentative. What good is that? It is like throwing someone a beach towel, they come in from the ocean all wet, and then they complain because they don't like the color of the towel. 

All I can say is the Google search engine is pretty rich with information. But in the end we are the elephant and we have to believe that He will hear our plea.


----------



## pk70 (Mar 3, 2008)

namjap said:


> Since I am one of those interested in doing naam simran I wish to ask for further guidance - how to start so that we have sincerity. I have some idea of what sincerity but not entirely.
> 
> Maybe a parable/short story could fit in this explanation. Anyone, please assist.


 

namjap ji

Lucky you are to have a felling for that and a special skill of doing kirtan. Actually all this depends on that kind of feeling.Thank Him to bless you like that, why,because my experience is that many time while discussing Gurmat, people seem agreeing but avoid to go deep into it. Namjap ji I have been struggling on the path of Gurmat for years, I fell down many times but He made me stand up again and again. Now I have strong feeling that sight is closer than I thought. Battle against ego. lust and anger within is serious now. Regarding sincerity. namjap ji, if you think carefully all we achieve is due to our sincere efforts we put in it though contribution of His grace is always there. Sincerity is the base of learning and achievement. So what is it in this context?. First a feeling for Him( simran is literally the same) when it takes place in heart, longing for Him is strengthened. To mediatate on Him, you start the music ( as you are blessed with this special skill)and sing a shabad you completely comprehend. Eventually feeling will become intoxicant with His love. Why are we asked to sing" vaddiaaeean vichaar in the wee hours? His unlimited wonders and the care and blessings He showers on us get imprinted in our minds before any negative thought takes over our mind. We start a day under spell of His love.We can still face the Things which are anti to that state of mind; however,the sincerity fortified with longing for Him will make you survive against those negative events. It will not happen in one day but will happen eventually. This kind of behaviour sculpturs a new person within you. I can not recall at this time, somewhere in GGS ji Satguru Nanak asks us to let the wealth go if you have an opportunity to seek His love. In a few words the sincerity in this context is your unshaken and undivided attention to be in love with Him by getting the trash of our minds the world puts in.
I am myself a learner yet, I have shared what I tried. Learning from each other is a bisic principle of Gurmat, and you have that for sure.

Har Bisrat sda khuari M-5
pl70


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 3, 2008)

ਹਰਿ ਸਾਧਹ ਸਰਣਾਗਤੀ ਨਾਨਕ ਆਸ ਪੁਜਾਇ ॥੨॥ 
har saadhheh saranaagathee naanak aas pujaae ||2||
Entering the Sanctuary of the Lord's Holy Saints, O Nanak, my desires are fulfilled. ||2||

Aad Ji,

Is this *sanctuary* present in the physical plane or is it a subjective experience. Can one just imagine the scene picture in one's mind and feel the reality of it as good as the reality of the physical senses ?

How does one perceive the face of the Satguru ? Has this verse anything to do with perception ?

Shesh tav nain nan nain hai tohe ko
Shesh moorat nanna ek tohi...

Is imagination as good as the real experience ?

Please anybody with their experience, guide me.


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 3, 2008)

YouTube - Nusrat - Sanson Ki Mala

Lyrics of the original Hindi Song

Sanson Ki Mala Pe 
Sanson Ki Mala Pe Simroon Main Pi Ka Naam 
Sanson Ki Mala Pe Simroon Main Pi Ka Naam 

Prem Ke Path Pe 
Chalte Chale Ho Gayee Main Badnaam 
Sanson Ki Mala Pe Simroon Main Pi Ka Naam 
Sanson Ki Mala Pe Simroon Main Pi Ka Naam 

Prem Ke Path Pe Chalte Chale Ho Gayee Main Badnaam 
Sanson Ki Mala Pe Simroon Main Pi Ka Naam... 

Jeevan Ka Singar Hai Preetam
Maang Ka Hai Sindoor 
Maang Ka Hai Sindoor Jeevan Ka Singar Hai 

Preetam Maang Ka Hai Sindoor 
Maang Ka Hai Sindoor 
Preetam Ki Nazroon Se Gir Ke Hai Jeena Kis Kaam 

Sanson Ki Mala Pe Simroon Main Pi Ka Naam 
Sanson Ki Mala Pe Simroon Main Pi Ka Naam 

Prem Ke Path Pe Chalte Chale Ho Gayee Main Badnaam 
Sanson Ki Mala Pe Simroon Main Pi Ka Naam... 

Aaaa... Dhanp Liya Palkon Mein Tujhko Band Kar Liye

Nain Band Kar Liye Nain Dhanp Liya 
Palkon Mein Tujhko Band Kar Liye Nain 
Band Kar Liye Nain 
Tu Mujhko Main Tujhko Dekhoon 
Gairon Ka Kya Kaam 

Sanson Ki Mala Pe 
Sanson Ki Mala Pe Simroon Main Pi Ka Naam 

Prem Ke Path Pe Chalte Chale Ho Gayee Main Badnaam 
Sanson Ki Mala Pe Simroon Main Pi Ka Naam 
Sanson Ki Mala Pe Simroon Main Pi Ka Naam...


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 3, 2008)

(Extracted from : http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/japji-sahib/20276-paudi-9-11-jap-ji-sahib.html)

_*Sidhas asked for additional benefits Of naam and it was explained by the nanak dev ji as follows*:_
Naam is the creator of the five elements. By Naam Jaap one gets the virtues that are liked by the lord and also attains the knowledge of various arts. One is able to control the senses. Even Sheikh, peer and patshah praise the name. They have also become the persons of higher status because of listening of Naam. Even the blind gets to the right path. [A blind person is the one who lacks the knowledge].


A person who has faith in Naam is able to attain everything. A person who does not have physical eyes need could see everything even without eyes. The internal eyes of the person gets opened.
Even the sea becomes very small and limited.[ ਅਸਗਾਹੁ=ਡੂੰਘਾ ਸਮੁੰਦਰ, ਡੂੰਘੇ ਪਾਣੀ, ਬਹੁਤ ਡੂੰਘਾ, ਅਥਾਹ, ਸੰਸਾਰ (ਰੂਪ ਅਥਾਹ ਸਮੁੰਦਰ)= Deep]
Thus literally it means; even a sea becomes equivalent of arm’s length by listening to Naam. The troubles of the devotee are reduced or removed and he does not feel the difference between pain and pleasure. He develops a state of equipoise that is very essential for the attainment of higher level of spirituality. In Asa Di vaar Guru Nanak dev ji has also stated.”I look upon pleasure and pain alike; I shall not forsake the Naam, the Name of the Lord. The Lord Himself forgives me, and blends me with Himself.[416-3]” .Continuing with same concept Nanak dev ji Maharaaj further adds.“ One who recognizes bad and good as one and the same - in this way he is absorbed into the Lord and Master.[432-8]. At many other places in bani this has been stressd that:” He remains unaffected by both fortune and misfortune, and he recognizes the Creator Lord.” [496-6].He alone is a devotee, who looks alike upon pleasure and pain; he is imbued with the Name of the Lord.[574-11]


God dwells in the heart of “That man, who in the midst of pain, does not feel pain,who is not affected by pleasure, affection or fear, and who looks alike upon gold and dust;Who is not swayed by either slander or praise, nor affected by greed, attachment or pride;who remains unaffected by joy and sorrow, honor and dishonor; who renounces all hopes and desires and remains desireless in the world;who is not touched by sexual desire or anger “[ang-633-15]


A person who is blessed with Naam Jaap can reach anywhere by mere thoughts. It is the faith of the person that is lacking if one does not get results.

One can get HIM established in mind through this route of naam Jap. The disciples are always in the state of happiness. The pains of the seeker/practioner of Naam get reduced and he gets the blessings of the lord.
Bhul Chuk Mauf and sorry For the mistakes
*__________________*
*~~~**Satnaam sri WaheGuru**~~~*


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 3, 2008)

pk70 said:


> ..... my experience is that many time while discussing Gurmat, people seem agreeing but avoid to go deep into it. Namjap ji I have been struggling on the path of Gurmat for years, I fell down many times but He made me stand up again and again. Now I have strong feeling that sight is closer than I thought. Battle against ego. lust and anger within is serious now. Regarding sincerity. namjap ji, if you think carefully all we achieve is due to our sincere efforts we put in it though contribution of His grace is always there. Sincerity is the base of learning and achievement. So what is it in this context?. *First a feeling for Him ( simran is literally the same) when it takes place in heart, longing for Him is strengthened.* *To mediatate on Him, you start the music ( as you are blessed with this special skill)and sing a shabad you completely comprehend. Eventually feeling will become intoxicant with His love.* ........ in GGS ji Satguru Nanak asks us to let the wealth go if you have an opportunity to seek His love. In a few words the sincerity in this context is your unshaken and undivided attention to be in love with Him by getting the trash of our minds the world puts in.
> I am myself a learner yet, I have shared what I tried. Learning from each other is a bisic principle of Gurmat, and you have that for sure.
> 
> Har Bisrat sda khuari M-5
> pl70


 

PK70 Ji,

God sent you to SPN to guide me. Thank you very very much.


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 3, 2008)

Then it is settled. Excellent.


----------



## pk70 (Mar 4, 2008)

namjap said:


> PK70 Ji,
> 
> God sent you to SPN to guide me. Thank you very very much.


 
Sat Sree Akaal namjap ji

I am gladdened with your   ....." Keep working on it with a desire you are blessed with.

Har bisrat sda khuari

Sincerely pk70


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Feb 26, 2011)

Gurbaani tells that without having met SATGURu nothing can be realised.Thus it is very important to know who the SATGURu  

In Gurbaani we would find that it isthe GUR which has been reffered as SATiGURu/SATiGUR

From the knowledge of SATiGURu/SATiGUR  only GURMATi RAM NAAMuor HARiNAAMu can be realised.

Prakash.S.Bagga


----------

